# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  من يدلُّ على مظان ذم الزواج ومدح العزوبية ؟!

## أمجد الفلسطيني

أحسن الله إليكم

أريد أبياتا أو كلاما مسجوعا أو حِكما أو نحو هذا في ذم الزواج ومدح العزوبية 
أو مظان ذلك في كتب الأدب ونحوها

والاعتذار الاعتذار للمتزوجين أو المقبلين على الزواج...........

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هذا ما لدي أخي الكريم :

- الرجال يحلمون قبل الزواج ويستيقظون بعده . ( محمد مندور ) .
- الزواج نقلة مفاجئة من التدليل إلى التذليل . ( توفيق الحكيم ) .
- الزواج هو الشر الوحيد الذي يُبحث عنه . ( زينون ) .
- إذا أردت أن تبيع حريتك ، تزوج . ( مثل أسباني ) .
- الزواج حقل أشواك . ( مثل فلندي ) .
- الزواج كشبكة الصياد ، يتهافت عليه العزاب كما يتهافت السمك على الشبكة ، والعالق فيه يتخبط جاهدا للتخلص منه ولكن دون جدوى . ( سقراط ) .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

إن العزوبةَ داءٌ       في الكون يجلُبُ مَحْلا
لكنْ غرورُ الغواني       أَبقى العزويةَ أَحلى

(ابتسامة)

----------


## إمام الأندلس

إن النكاح يمنع الإنسان***أن يقرأ العلوم والقرآنا
لإنه يجره للشغل***لطلب المال وعيش الأهل
من لم تنله عصمة الرحمان***لم يقه النكاح من عصيان
فكم رأينا متزوجينا***بفسقه   استوجبوا سجينا


وناقص العقل من بعقله ذهبت***ودينهِ ناقصاتُ العقلِ والدين

أمسكوا ذئبا وتماروا في عقابه***قال شيخ زوجوه ودعوه في عذابه

حفظتها من شيخي العلامة اسماعيل الجد حفظه الله في مدرسته العتيقة بسيدي موسى الحمري بهوارة    
ايه ايه   ذكريات رائعة   ذكرتنيها اخي الكريم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

نصركم الله (ابتسامة)

وجدت هذا:
قيل لحكيم: ما تقول في الزواج ؟! فقال: فرح شهرٍ، وغم دهرٍ، ودق ظهرٍ، ووزن مهرٍ

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وهذا:
قال أعرابي:
يمن عليّ بالتزويج شيخي ... وفي التزويج لي همٌ وشغل
وكنت من الهموم رخيّ بال ... فحل من الهموم علي ثقل
فقلت له: مننت بغير منٍ ... ومالك بالذي أسديت فضل
أعزاب العشيرة لو علمتم ... بحالي حين لي بيتٌ وأهل
علمتم أنكم في حال عيشٍ ... رخيٍ ماله يا قوم عدل

----------


## أبو أنس الموافي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لماذا اتهمتم الزواج بكل هذه التهمات إخواني وأخواتي أليس هو الذي أوصى به سيد المرسلين وقالها (......وأتزوج النساء فمن استطاع منكم البائة فليتزوج وإن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له جنة) صدق الرسول الكريم
هدانا الله وإياكم.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

ليس الموضوع هو اتهام الزواج إنما فقط ماورد في ذلك  فذكرنا لهذه الطرائف والملح لايعني إقرارنا وقبولنا لها    فتنبه أخي الكريم

----------


## أبو أنس الموافي

جزيت خيرا أخي إمام الأندلس على هذا التنويه وأعتذر لجميع الأخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> .....
> والاعتذار الاعتذار للمتزوجين أو المقبلين على الزواج...........


الشيخ الحبيب أمجد ... المتزوجون لا يقبلون اعتذاراً في هذا ويتمنون أن تتوب من الانتصار للعزوبة وتلحقهم... (ابتسامة) ...ولولا العجلة لأتيت بنقيض قصدك من نقول في ذم العزوبية (ابتسامة)

----------


## الغزال

يموت الأعزب ميتة الكلاب... أما المتزوج فيعيش عيشتها..  حكيم
ولو أني لا أتفق معه على الإجمال
ولكن أحببت المشاركة 
ولك تحياتي

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

أضحك الله سنك يا شيخ أمجد، هو انت ناوي على ايه  :Smile:

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله
لا ارى -و الله اعلم -  التفكه  بشيء  منَّ الله  تعالى به على بني الانسان في القرآن في غيرما موضع.
فالزواج بمشاكله خير من العزوبية بشرورها.
فهذا الكلام ان لم يكن كذبا وباطلا فلا ادري ماموضعه ... واراه من هذيان الشعراء ومبالغاتهم القبيحة .. او من فشل بعض المتزوجين  الذين قضوا دهرهم في الزواج ورفلوا في نعمه  ثم جحدوا فضله في لحظة ضعف ...  فتبعهم على ذلك بعض العزاب  ممن لا يفهم... فحرموا  وغبنوا و الله غبنا عظيما.

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> الحمد لله
> لا ارى -و الله اعلم - التفكه بشيء منَّ الله تعالى به على بني الانسان في القرآن في غيرما موضع.
> فالزواج بمشاكله خير من العزوبية بشرورها.
> فهذا الكلام ان لم يكن كذبا وباطلا فلا ادري ماموضعه ... واراه من هذيان الشعراء ومبالغاتهم القبيحة .. او من فشل بعض المتزوجين الذين قضوا دهرهم في الزواج ورفلوا في نعمه ثم جحدوا فضله في لحظة ضعف ... فتبعهم على ذلك بعض العزاب ممن لا يفهم... فحرموا وغبنوا و الله غبنا عظيما.


أحسنت ، أحسن الله إليك

----------


## عبد الكريم

ومن يدلنا على زوجة أريد الزواج من إمرأة تحب العلم والكتاب

----------


## عبد الكريم

العلماء العزاب الذين آثروا العلم على الزواج 
المؤلف  عبد الفتاح أبو غدة 
تحميل: http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=28&book=1382

----------


## أبوعمرو المصري

ما هذا بارك الله فيكم ، لا يصح أبدأ مثل هذا الكلام ولو للتندر ، هل نزهد فيما رغب فيه الشرع، واستحسنته الفطر السوية وفضله كاملو الرجولة ؟!

نصيحة لمن لا يريد أن يتزوج 

سؤال:
أنا شاب لا أريد أن أتزوج ، فماذا أفعل ؟. 

الجواب:

الحمد لله 

اعلم – أيها الأخ الكريم - أن الناس ليسوا سواء في أمر الزواج ، فيشترك الناس في أصل مشروعية النكاح ، الذي هو من هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم يتأكد في حق شخص أكثر من غيره . 

قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله : 

" والناس في النكاح على ثلاثة أضرب : 

منهم من يخاف على نفسه الوقوع في المحظور أن ترك النكاح فهذا يجب عليه النكاح في قول عامة الفقهاء ، لأنه يلزمه إعفاف نفسه وصونها عن الحرام ، وطريقة النكاح . 

الثاني : من يُستحب له ، وهو له شهوة يأمن معها الوقوع في المحظور ؛ فهذا الاشتغال به أولى من التخلي لنوافل العبادة ، وهو قول أصحاب الرأي ، وهو ظاهر قول الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وفعلهم . 

قال ابن مسعود لو لم يبق من أجلي إلا عشرة أيام ، وأعلم أني أموت في آخرها يوما ، وليَ طَوْل النكاح فيهن [ أي : القدرة عليه ] ، لتزوجت مخافة الفتنة. 

وعَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ قَالَ : قَالَ لِي ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ : هَلْ تَزَوَّجْتَ ؟ 

قُلْتُ : لا !! 

قَالَ : فَتَزَوَّجْ ؛ فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ أَكْثَرُهَا نِسَاءً . رواه البخاري (5069)  

وقال إبراهيم بن ميسرة : قال لي طاوس : لتنكحن ، أو لأقولن لك ما قال عمر لأبي الزوائد : ما يمنعك من النكاح إلا عجز أو فجور !! 

القسم الثالث : من لا شهوة له ؛ إما لأنه لم يخلق له شهوة كالعنين ، أو كانت له شهوة فذهبت بِكِبَر أو مرض ونحوه ؛ ففيه وجهان : 

أحدهما : يستحب له النكاح لعموم ما ذكرنا . 

والثاني : التخلي له أفضل لأنه لا يحصل مصالح النكاح ، ويمنع زوجته من التحصين بغيره ، ويضر بها بحبسها على نفسه ، ويعرض نفسه لواجبات وحقوق لعله لا يتمكن من القيام بها ويشتغل عن العلم والعبادة بما لا فائدة فيه .. " 

قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله : " وظاهر كلام أحمد أنه لا فرق بين القادر على الإنفاق والعاجز عنه ، وقال ينبغي للرجل أن يتزوج فإن كان عنده ما ينفق أنفق ، وإن لم يكن عنده صبر .. 

وهذا في حق من يمكنه التزويج ، فأما من لا يمكنه فقد قال الله تعالى : ( وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله ) . انتهى من المغني (9/341-344) باختصار ، وتصرف يسير . 

وحين ذاك نسألك عن سبب هذا الترك والعزوف : 

- فإن كنت تظن أن ترك الزواج عبادة تتقرب بها إلى رب العالمين ، وترى أنك حين تعتزل الزواج ترفع منزلتك عند الله ، فأنت حينئذ مخطئ ويخشى عليك من الإثم . 

فعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال : ( جَاءَ ثَلاثُ رَهطٍ إِلَى بُيُوتِ أَزوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَسأَلُونَ عَن عِبَادَةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَلَمَّا أُخبِرُوا كَأَنَّهُم تَقَالُّوهَا ، فَقَالًُوا أَينَ نَحنُ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ ؟ قَد غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِهِ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ ، قَالَ أَحَدُهُم : أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي أُصَلِّي الَّليلَ أَبَدًا ، وَقَالَ آخَرُ : أَنَا أَصُومُ الدَّهرَ وَلا أُفطِرُ ، وَقَالَ آخَرُ : أَنَا أَعتَزِلُ النِّسَاءَ فَلا أَتَزَوَّجُ أَبَدًا ، فَجَاءَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : أَنتُمُ الَّذِينَ قلُتُم كَذَا وَكَذَا ؟ أَمَا وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لأَخشَاكُم للَّهِ وَأَتقَاكُم لَه ، لَكِنِّي أَصُومُ وَأُفطِرُ ، وَأُصَلِّي وَأَرقُدُ ، وَأَتَزَوَّجُ النِّسَاءَ ، فَمَن رَغِبَ عَن سُنَّتِي فَلَيسَ مِنِّي ) رواه البخاري (5063) ومسلم (1401) 

وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (34652) 

- وإن كنت لا تريد الزواج لعدم وجود الرغبة الجنسية ، أو تتوهم عدم القدرة على القيام بحقوق الزوجية ، وخشية التقصير في تلبية حاجة الزوجة ، فأقول لك : حينئذ لا حرج عليك في ترك الزواج ، ولكن لا تعتمد على ظنونك وأوهامك ، بل ينبغي لك استشارة الطبيب المختص ، وتطلب النصح منه ، فإنه أقدر على تشخيص حالتك ، وقد يكون لديه من النصح والعلاج ما لا يخطر لك على بال ، فلا تتردد في زياته ، ولا يمنعك الحياء ، فإن أمر العلاج لا ينبغي أن يستحيى منه . 

- وأما إن قلت إنك تخشى العالة والفقر ، ولا تملك من النفقة ما يمكنك من القيام على شؤون الأسرة ، فأقول لك : سَدِّد وقارب ، وعليك بالقناعة والكفاف ، وظن بالله خيرا ، فإنه سبحانه قد وعد على لسان نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بإعانة من يريد العفة ويطلب الحلال بالزواج . 

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

( ثَلاثَةٌ حَقٌّ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَونُهُم : المُجَاهِدُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ، وَالمُكَاتِبُ الذي يُرِيدُ الأَدَاءَ ، وَالنَّاكِحُ الذِي يُرِيدُ العَفَافَ ) رواه الترمذي (1655) وحسنه الألباني في صحيح الترمذي . 

- وإن كان عندك ما تريد إنجازه وتحقيقه : من شهادة أو منصب أو مشروع ونحو ذلك ، وتقول أنجزه ثم أُقدِمُ على الزواج بعده . 

فنقول لك : لم تترك الزواج تعللا بذلك؟ 

لم يكن الزواج يوما قط عائقا عن الإنجاز ، بل غالبا ما يكون حافزا ومشجعا ، وإنما تلك وسوسة شيطان ، أوحاها إلى أذهان كثير من الشباب حتى غَدَت ثقافةً وعادةً في مجتمعاتنا ، فأصبَحتَ تَسمَعُ الكثير ممن يؤخر زواجه أو زواج ابنه أو ابنته بمثل هذه الدعاوى ، وصارت مجتمعاتنا مثقلة بآفات العزوبة والعنوسة وتأخر سن الزواج ، ومع ذلك لا نجد الإنجاز ولا التطور ولا التقدم ، في حين أن الجيل الأول من المسلمين كانوا يعجلون في الخير ولا يؤخرون الزواج ، وكانت إنجازاتهم أعظم الإنجازات وأتمها . 

يقول الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى في "مجموع الفتاوى" (20/421) : 

" الواجب البدار بالزواج ، ولا ينبغي أن يتأخر الشاب عن الزواج من أجل الدراسة ، ولا ينبغي أن تتأخر الفتاة عن الزواج للدراسة ، فالزواج لا يمنع شيئا من ذلك ، ففي الإمكان أن يتزوج الشاب ، ويحفظ دينه وخلقه ويغض بصره ، والزواج فيه مصالح كثيرة ، ولا سيما في هذا العصر ، ولما في تأخيره من الضرر على الفتاة وعلى الشاب ، فالواجب على كل شاب وعلى كل فتاة البدار بالزواج إذا تيسر الخاطب الكفء للمرأة ، وإذا تيسرت المخطوبة الطيبة للشاب " انتهى . 

ثم فوق ذلك كله : 

كيف لو علمت أنك بزواجك تحفظ نصف دينك : 

عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( مَن رَزَقَهُ اللَّهُ امرَأَةً صَالِحَةً فَقَد أَعَانَهُ عَلَى شَطرِ دِينِهِ ، فَليَتَّقِ اللَّهَ فِي الشَّطرِ الثَّانِي ) رواه الحاكم في "المستدرك" (2/175) والطبراني في "الأوسط" (1/294) ، والبيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (4/382) ، وقال الحاكم : هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه . وقال الذهبي في التلخيص : صحيح . وحسنه الألباني في "صحيح الترغيب" (2/192) 

وكيف إذا علمت أنك بزواجك تمتثل وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال : ( يَا مَعشَرَ الشَّبَابِ ! مَنِ استَطَاعَ مِنكُمُ البَاءَةَ فَليَتَزَوَّج ، فَإِنَّهُ أَغَضُّ لِلبَصَرِ وَأَحصَنُ لِلفَرجِ ) رواه البخاري (5065) ومسلم (1400) 

وكيف لو علمت أن لك في ولدك الصالح صدقة جارية ، حين تربيه على الخلق والإيمان ، وأنك تؤجر على زواجك إذا احتسبته عند الله تعالى ، انظر جواب السؤال رقم (8891) 

وأنك بزواجك تحفظ نفسك ، وتغض بصرك ، وتسد عليك بابا من أعظم أبواب الشيطان التي يغوي بها الناس ، وقد لا تكون تشعر بخطره الآن ، ولكن الفتنة تأتي من حيث لا يعلم الإنسان ، فلا بد أن يحرص على غلق الأبواب قبل أن تفتح وهو لا يشعر . 

يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( مَا تَرَكتُ بَعدِي فِي النَّاسِ فِتنَةً أَضَرَّ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ ) رواه البخاري (5096) ومسلم (2741) 

إن الزواج ـ أيها الأخ الكريم ـ راحة وطمأنينة وسكينة ، وهو خير متاع الدنيا ، وفيه من ذلك ما جعله الله آية للناس ، وذكره في كتابه ليتفكروا ويتأملوا عظيم قدرته سبحانه فقال : 

( وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ أَنْ خَلَقَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً لِّتَسْكُنُوا إِلَيْهَا وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُم مَّوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) الروم/21 

فهل يبقى بعد ذلك كله تردد ؟! 

اعزم وتوكل على الله ، والله يعينك ، ويهيئ لك الزوجة الصالحة التي تعينك على طاعة ربك ، ويرزقك الذرية الطيبة التي تكون ذخرا لك في المعاد عند الله .

----------


## أبوعمرو المصري

*الزواج هو الشر الوحيد الذي يُبحث عنه . ( زينون ) .

يموت الأعزب ميتة الكلاب... أما المتزوج فيعيش عيشتها.. حكيم*


هل هذا كلام عقلاء فضلاء عن أن يكونوا حكماء ؟!!! هذا كلام سفهاء أو عجزة أو فجرة ، ولا داعي لكثرة الجدال والأحسن الاستغفار وترك هذا اللغو من الكلام والاشتغال في الترغيب فيما رغب الله فيه والتزهيد فيما زهد الله فيه ، وأعلم أن الأخوة لم يقصدوا تبني هذه المعاني القبيحة أو إقرارها ولكن كم من مريد للخير لم ينله والعمل الحسن ليس شرطه حسن النية فقط بل لابد معها من الصواب والله يهدينا وإياكم ومن تزوج عرف نعمة الزواج وفضل الله عليه والحالات الشاذة من النكد أو الهم لا يجوز تعميمها، لأن هذا من كفران النعمة .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حكاية الكفر ليست بكفر، ولا يلزم من نقل ما سُئِل عنه أن يعتقد صحَّته، ولا داعي لهذا التشديد في التسهُّل بالطرفة أحيانًا، بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## إمام الأندلس

أعوذ بالله من التشدد والتنطع والتزمت والغلو  :Smile:

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> حكاية الكفر ليست بكفر، ولا يلزم من نقل ما سُئِل عنه أن يعتقد صحَّته، ولا داعي لهذا التشديد في التسهُّل بالطرفة أحيانًا، بارك الله فيكم.


بارك الله فيكم....أعوذ بالله من التنطع والغلو

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله في الإخوة جميعًا ... كأنَّ الموضوع أخذ حقَّه، إذ كان محل فكاهة وإحماض فانقلب إلى تراشق بالتشدد، أوالتساهل، فحبَّذا لو وقف هذا.

----------


## توبة

من  لطيف ما يذكر في هذا الباب،جواب أبي سليمان الداراني حين سئل عن النكاح  حيث قال:
"الصبر عنهن خيرمن الصبر عليهن و الصبر عليهن خير من الصبر على النار.."

----------


## أبوعمرو المصري

> بارك الله في الإخوة جميعًا ... كأنَّ الموضوع أخذ حقَّه، إذ كان محل فكاهة وإحماض فانقلب إلى تراشق بالتشدد، أوالتساهل، فحبَّذا لو وقف هذا.


أخي هداك الله أي فكاهة حين تتهم المتزوج بأنه يموت ميتة الكلاب وتتعم العزب بأنه يعيش عيشة الكلاب؟!

ثم قولك إن حكاية الكفر ليست بكفر ...إلخ ليست على إطلاقها هكذا ولنا أن نسأل عن الغرض أو الباعث من حكاية الكفر أو غيره:

هل لبيان قبحه والرد على أصحابه والتحذير منهم؟!
أو للمزاح والتفكه والتندر وجعل أصحابه من جملة من يرجع لرأيهم في الموضوع؟!!

ويلزم من قولك- ولا أقول انك تقصد ذلك- أن من حكى استهزاء المستهزئين بالسنة للتفكه والمزاح لا شيء عليه ؟!

لماذا يصعب علينا الاعتراف بالخطأ إن أخطأنا؟!

لا يجوز فتح موضوع لنقل ما يقال في ذم ماورد الشرع بمدحه واسألوا العلماء عن ذلك.
ولابد أن نعلم بأننا محاسبون على ألفاظنا وشهادتنا ولا مزاح في الأحكام الشرعية أو في التزهيد فيما رغبت فيه الشريعة، والرجاء من الأخ الذي فتح الموضوع أن يذكر لنا الباعث وراء ذلك.

----------


## أبوعمرو المصري

وللتذكير، أذكر حديثا يؤدب المؤمنين في كلامهم وأفعالهم:

 عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:" لَيْسَ لَنَا مَثَلُ السَّوْءِ الَّذِي يَعُودُ فِي هِبَتِهِ كَالْكَلْبِ يَرْجِعُ فِي قَيْئِهِ" رواه البخاري ومسلم

قال الحافظ في شرحه( قَوْلُهُ : ( لَيْسَ لَنَا مَثَلُ اَلسَّوْءِ ) أَيْ لَا يَنْبَغِي لَنَا مَعْشَرَ اَلْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْ نَتَّصِفَ بِصِفَةٍ ذَمِيمَةٍ يُشَابِهُنَا فِيهَا أَخَسُّ اَلْحَيَوَانَات  ِ فِي أَخَسِّ أَحْوَالِهَا قَالَ اَللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى : ( لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ مَثَلُ اَلسَّوْءِ وَلِلَّهِ اَلْمَثَلُ اَلْأَعْلَى ) وَلَعَلَّ هَذَا أَبْلَغُ فِي اَلزَّجْرِ عَنْ ذَلِكَ وَأَدَلُّ عَلَى اَلتَّحْرِيمِ مِمَّا لَوْ قَالَ مَثَلًا : لَا تَعُودُوا فِي اَلْهِبَةِ  .)
فإذا كان العائد في هبته قد ارتكب محرما وهو مذموم شرعا ومع هذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قال قبل أن يشبه فعله بفعل الكلب !!
فأين هذا ممن يصف المتزوج والعزب بصفات الكلاب ثم يقال: هذا مزاح ؟!!

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

أخي الكريم غفر الله لك 
لم تفهم مراد إخوانك فحجرت واسعا ورميتهم بما هم منه براء
الأمر يحتاج إلى سعة أفق 
أنظر معي
هل تظن أن إخوانك لا يعلمون ما جاء في الحث على الزواج من نصوص وآثار؟!
هل تظن أنهم صوفية يدعون إلى رهبانية؟!
فإنها أشهر من نار على علم ولا يخفى على مبتدئي الطلبة 

إذن الأمر يا أخي الكريم خرج مخرج أهل الأدب والظرافة 
دار بيني وبين إخوان لي حديث عن الزواج _وكنت حديث عهد بكتاب العلماء العزاب (ابتسامة) _ فرشقني بعضهم بأبيات وأسجاع في الحث عليه فأردت أن أقابله بالمثل على طريقة أهل الأدب والظرافة غير متبنيا لما ترشد إليه 
هذا كل ما في الأمر 
فالأمر هيّن هيّن
فلا تضيق ولا تشدد على إخوانك 
أما ماذكر من التشبيه بالكلب فقد أخبر صاحبه أنه لا يوافقه في الجملة وإنما أراد مجرد جمع كل ما قيل في الموضوع فتنبه

كل ما في الأمر أنه يحتاج سعة أفق 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

صدقت يا شيخ أمجد.. كان سلفنا الصالح أبعد ما يكونون عن سوء الظن بإخوانهم والتعمق الزائد و....
ولا أبرئ نفسي ... نستغفر الله مما نعلم ومما لا نعلم .

----------


## أبوعمرو المصري

> أخي الكريم غفر الله لك 
> لم تفهم مراد إخوانك فحجرت واسعا ورميتهم بما هم منه براء
> الأمر يحتاج إلى سعة أفق 
> أنظر معي
> هل تظن أن إخوانك لا يعلمون ما جاء في الحث على الزواج من نصوص وآثار؟!
> هل تظن أنهم صوفية يدعون إلى رهبانية؟!
> فإنها أشهر من نار على علم ولا يخفى على مبتدئي الطلبة 
> إذن الأمر يا أخي الكريم خرج مخرج أهل الأدب والظرافة 
> دار بيني وبين إخوان لي حديث عن الزواج _وكنت حديث عهد بكتاب العلماء العزاب (ابتسامة) _ فرشقني بعضهم بأبيات وأسجاع في الحث عليه فأردت أن أقابله بالمثل على طريقة أهل الأدب والظرافة غير متبنيا لما ترشد إليه 
> ...


أخي لا دخل بسعة الفق فيما ذكرته أنت أو أنا ، ثم مادار بين وبين إخوانك هذا أمر خاص معروف سياقه وأنت تعرف إخوانك وهم يعرفونك ...إلخ 

أما ما طرحته أنت هنا فخطأ ، ولو ذكرت السبب الباعث لك على هذا لكان أهون قليلا، أما أن تذكر الموضوع هكذا على العموم:"من يدلُّ على مظان ذم الزواج ومدح العزوبية ؟! "

فلا دخل لهذا بالظرافة أو الفكاهة أو ما ذكرته، وأكرر: لا يجوز ذم ما رغب الشرع فيه هكذا بإطلاق ولو كان للمزاح!

وأنا لم أرد على ما تعرفه أنت أو إخوانك الأفاضل أو اتهمكم بشيء بل رددت على ما كتبتموه هنا، ولا مسوغ له، وهل أصبح التفكه والظرافة من مسوغات السخرية من المستحبات؟!!

يا أخي لو تكلمت على أصحابك المتزوجين ووصفتهم بما ذكره الأخوة هنا فأنت أعلم بأصحابك،

أما أن تتكلم على المتزوجين عموما بما فيهم من أنبياء وعلماء و...إلخ في سياق الذم مع دعوى أننا نعرف قصدك وقصد إخوانك فشيء لا يقبل، ألم ينه الله المؤمنين عن أن يقولوا راعنا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أنهم لا يقصدون إلا المعنى الصحيح؟!

وشواهد هذا من الشرع كثيرة، وكل ما في الأمر أنني وبعض إخوانكم هنا نصحنا بعدم التمادي في الموضوع فما كان منكم إلا الاتهام بضيق الأفق وعدم فهم المقصود من الكلام ...إلخ

وقد أوضحت لكم رأيي ولا أظن بكم بإخواني إلا خيرا ، ومع هذا أقول بعدم جواز ذكر هذا الموضوع هكذا على العموم وتعميم الذم ومدح الرهبنة، والله يوفقنا جميعا ويهدينا إلى الحق والأمر يستحق ما ذكرته في مشاركاتي وأكثر فلا تهون الموضوع بارك الله فيك، وحاكمني لكلامي لا لنيتي كما حاكمتكم أنتم لكلامكم لا لنياتكم، والسلام.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> نصركم الله (ابتسامة)
> 
> وجدت هذا:
> قيل لحكيم: ما تقول في الزواج ؟! فقال: فرح شهرٍ، وغم دهرٍ، ودق ظهرٍ، ووزن مهرٍ


*في الظرائف واللطائف واليواقيت في بعض المواقيت 
للإمام عبد الملك بن محمد بن إسماعيل أبي منصور الثعالبي ( المتوفى: 429هـ ) :
**باب ذم التزوُّج*
*سئل بعض الحكماء البلغاء عن التزوج فقال: فرح شهر، وغم دهر، وغرم مهر، ودق ظهر.
وقال آخر : إذا قيل للرجل: املك. فقال: أهلِك.*
*وقال آخر: الملك هو المملوك، إلا أن ثمنه عليه. 
وقال بعض الأعراب :*
*يقولون تزويج وأشهد أنه ... هو البيع إلا من يشاء يُكَذِّبُ*
*وقيل للعتابي: أنت أعزب فلو تزوجت. فقال: وجدت الصبر عنهن أيسر من الصبر عليهن. 
وقيل مثل ذلك لمالك بن دينار، فقال: لو استطعت لطلقت نفسي.*
*وفي كتاب ملح النوادر: أن ذئبا كان بثنيَّاتِ بعض القرى يتعبثُ فيها، فترصَّده أهلها حتى صَادوه، وتَشاوَروا في تعذيبه وقتله، فقال بعضهم: تُقطع يداه ورجلاه وتدق أسنانه ويخلع لسانه، وقال آخر : لا، بل يصلب ويرشق بالنبال. 
وقال آخر: لا، بل توقد نار عظيمة ويُلقى فيها.
وقال بعض الممتحنين بنسائهم: لا، بل يُزَوَّجُ وكفى بالتزويج تعذيبا. 
وفي هذه القصة يقول الشاعر:*
*ربَّ ذئب أخذوه ... وتمارَوا في عقابه*
*ثم قالوا: زوّجوه ... وذروه في عذابه أهـــ

قلت : وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فالزواج سنة الأنبياء والمرسلين عليهم الصلاة والسلام.*
ذكرته هنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/t150640/#post811308

----------

